# [SOLVED] Aktualizacja Kadu

## matt1366613

Witam.

W jaki sposób zaktualizować Kadu do wersji 6.5.2?

Kiedy próbuję "emerge --update kadu" to wyświetla, że nie ma nic do uaktualnienia.

Kadu mam zainstalowane z overlaya roslin.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.Last edited by matt1366613 on Thu Jun 11, 2009 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skazi

 *matt1366613 wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> W jaki sposób zaktualizować Kadu do wersji 6.5.2?
> 
> Kiedy próbuję "emerge --update kadu" to wyświetla, że nie ma nic do uaktualnienia.
> ...

 

Do kadu 6.5.2 nie zaktualizujesz bo nie ma takiej wersji ;P

Może trzeba dodać odpowiedni wpis do package.keywords?  :Smile: 

----------

## matt1366613

Oczywiście chodziło mi o 0.6.5.2.

Dodanie wpisu do package.keywords nic nie dało. Poza tym miałem wpis ">=net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1" więc chyba i tak powinno działać.

----------

## ryba84

A zsynchronizowałeś overlaya roslin

```
layman -S
```

----------

## mziab

A co pokazuje emerge -pv kadu?

----------

## matt1366613

Overlaya zsynchronizowałem

emerge -pv kadu:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1  USE="alsa spell ssl -amarok -amarok2 -ao -audacious (-bmpx) -config_wizard -dragonplayer -oss -sms -vlc -voice" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Po prostu z jakiegoś powodu nie widzi nowego kadu.

----------

## SlashBeast

to wstukaj emerge "=kadu-0.6.5.2" -pv i zobacz co zwroci, jak jest taki ebuild a zamaskowany to dowiesz sie dlaczego.

----------

## mziab

Źle ustawione PORTDIR_OVERLAY. Nie widzi ci overlayów z laymana. Widzę po flagach. To Kadu z portage.

----------

## matt1366613

No właśnie tego ebuildu nie ma. I w tym problem. Nie powinien go sobie po prostu ściągnąć jeśli overlay jest zsynchronizowany?Last edited by matt1366613 on Wed Jul 22, 2009 3:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mziab

Źle ustawiony layman  :Razz:  Na końcu /etc/make.conf powinieneś mieć:

```
source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## matt1366613

Dzięki.

Co prawda miałem to dopisane ale niżej było jeszcze:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

po prostu przeniosłem "source...." na sam koniec i działa.

Swoją drogą nie sądziłem, że to ma jakieś znaczenie zwłaszcza, że kadu 0.6.5.1 jakoś się zainstalowało.

Jeszcze raz dziękuję.Last edited by matt1366613 on Wed Jul 22, 2009 3:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mziab

Ma znaczenie, bo nadpisywałeś to, co ustawił layman  :Wink:  No, ale cieszę się, że już działa.

----------

